# GZ modifier



## cheermom68 (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought I remembered seeing something from CMS regarding the GZ modifier and automatic denial for codes with this modifier.  Was I dreaming?  If not, does anyone have a link with this info?
Thanks


----------



## kmhall (Jul 8, 2010)

*GZ Modifier*

Try the link below.  I hope this is what you need.  

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c13.pdf


----------

